# schreiben & lesen mit fstream problem



## panicAttack (15. September 2004)

möchte gern aus einer datei den code binär auslesen, abspeichern, einzelne Bytes ändern und dann wieder in die datei schreiben, aber irgendwie funktioniert schon das einfachste nicht, also die Datei wird nicht verändert. Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe!

Mein Code Schnipsel:

```
fstream file("test.IP",ios::binary|ios::binary);
char buffer[256];
file.getline(buffer,256);
cout << buffer[4] << endl;
buffer[4] = 15;
cout << buffer[4] << endl;
file.write(buffer,256);
file.close();
```


----------



## RedWing (15. September 2004)

Entweder du nutzt 
ifstream/ofstream um die Datei lesen/schreiben zu können.
Oder du gibst wenn du fstream benutzen möchtest an was du mit der Datei machen
willst.
Ein Beispiel für Lesen und schreiben könnte so aussehen:



```
fstream file("test.txt", ios::in | ios::out);
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## panicAttack (15. September 2004)

ja stimmt, hatte da etwas durcheinandergebracht, also die parameter von fstream und ifstream. danke jetzt funktionierts!


----------

